# Skin: Dark Side of the Moon



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My new K2 skin from skinit.com (I wanted something dark and minimally distracting while I read):


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh - I LOVE this one. Great pic, NogDog.

Given other reports about how skinits don't come off too well, I guess this is a permanent choice?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Think I'll go listen to that CD now...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Oh - I LOVE this one. Great pic, NogDog.
> 
> Given other reports about how skinits don't come off too well, I guess this is a permanent choice?


I don't have any real inclination to be changing it a lot, but I'm sure it's nothing a little alcohol can't handle: either as a solvent or to make me not care.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> either as a solvent or to make me not care.


luv it!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Oh - I LOVE this one. Great pic, NogDog.
> 
> Given other reports about how skinits don't come off too well, I guess this is a permanent choice?


I easily peeled up a good portion of my Skinit skin to try and stretch it out a bit and cover the top edge a little better, there was no residue where I had peeled up and it laid back down just fine.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I just love DSOTM and Pink Floyd.  That cover is awsome.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I don't have any real inclination to be changing it a lot, but I'm sure it's nothing a little alcohol can't handle: either as a solvent or to make me not care.


LOL

NogDog... you should have a "NogDog Blog" - Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## darkmannn (Nov 23, 2009)

Takes me back. Been a long time since thinking of Dark Side.


----------

